# breeding gals?



## kaleb powell (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, i have 2 giant African land snails (fulicas) and they have laid 2 large clutches of eggs. the one last last year didn't hatch and am still waiting on this years (they have only laid about 4 eggs but more are on the way. Any ideas how i could make sure these hatch?



they are in a large aquarium style tank with hiding places and food, they are very active and always demolish the food they are given.
thanks. Kaleb:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

You are probably better removing the eggs away from the adults, since they may damage the eggs inside the main enclosure (although some keepers have had great success leaving them together) GALS are very easy to breed, and it doesn't take a great deal to get the eggs to hatch, I have bred them in room temperatures before, the only batch I didn't have hatch was when I left them inside with the adults years ago, so I am assuming they were probably damaged. 

: victory:


----------



## jgreen (Dec 5, 2013)

I have more problems trying to stop mine from breeding than vice versa! I hope you have a plan for if you end up with hundreds of snail babies! 

I've never removed them from the tank the adults are in so that shouldn't cause problems in my experience. 

My snails are on a substrate layer of around 4 inches of coir which is kept damp (but not waterlogged). They dig into this then lay the eggs in large heaps under the substrate, always dozens at a time. As long as the substrate stays damp and the temperature is high enough (it's usually 20-25C where they are), then the tank is normally teeming with babies soon enough. Mine seem to prefer to lay in late summer/autumn most of all.

One thing if you don't already is make sure to give them calcium (putting cuttle bone in the tanks is the easiest way). They need calcium to make healthy eggs, and when they hatch the babies will need it to grow strong and healthy shells. The adults may sometimes try to 'chew' each other's shells if they are calcium deficient, so I wouldn't be surprised if they might try and munch their eggs for the same reason if a suitable alternative isn't provided.

Good luck :2thumb:


----------

